# Pop up campers



## DeepRiver (Oct 2, 2014)

Are the newer generation pop up's worth looking into? Ive seen a few on the road lately and curious about them.

Any feedback on what you like or dislike?

Thanks!
DR


----------



## atexan (Jun 26, 2014)

I bought a used pop up 2 years ago and though I enjoy it very much I have buyers remorse and should have spent the extra money for a hard side camper. The rain and setup / tear down are my biggest complaints. Don't rule out a feather light or smaller bumper pull if you budget and vehicle allows. Those hybrid hard/soft sides are ****.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Having owned both popup and hard side camper, I'd say the biggest plus of the popup is the fuel mileage for the tow vehicle. I lost only one mile/gal towing a 2,000 lbs popup versus losing 8 miles/gal with a full up hard side camper using the same tow vehicle. It is also easier to maneuver with a small popup than the full up camper and I did not have to pay to store it. 
If I am to do it over again I'd stay with a popup unless I camp more than a dozen times a year.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I saw a Viking pop up with a slide recently. Must have been this:
http://www.coachmenrv.com/product-details.aspx?LineID=67&ModelID=344#Main
I think they are a good deal. Never owned one. Rented one once for long Thanksgiving week at the hunting lease. Worked good until the wife zipped everything closed and started boiling water for macaroni. Rained inside. Sure was easier to pull than a 10,000 pound travel trailer. Get an oversized A/C to keep it cool.


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

Thw wife and I love our pop up. It is a Jayco Eagle 14' so. Has 2 king beds, ac, slide out dinette, toilet, shower....I pull it with a 4-runner and it's 27' opened up. It's hard to find a hard sided trailer with 2 king beds...I mean, ya sleep in it mostly anyway....ya camp to be outside!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

A tent camper of any kind will allow you to hear ALL things around you, a hard sided camper will be some what more quiet and easy to keep cool and or warm. I would rather spend on gas to haul and have a better climate for my family.


----------

